

Hourly Rate calculator - DarrenStuart
http://freelanceswitch.com/rates/
I am came across this and found it really useful and I am already in business. Could help someone trying to work out how much they need to make per hour etc.
======
mocheeks
Be sure to estimate your taxes into the "all other foreseeable expenses" box.

Otherwise this lovely calculator is likely to be 20-40% off :-)

~~~
DarrenStuart
yeah good point I missed that. good for a ballpark figure. however people
should be going a little deeper than this when they start. could be good for
startups to get a quick number for the amount money they need to have.

